# Heavyocity - Symphonic Destruction Review



## will_m (Oct 12, 2021)

Had a lot of fun playing with this one, it wasn't what I had in my head when first hearing about it but there is a lot to like in here. Tried to keep it as short as possible but the library is huge. Enjoy!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 13, 2021)

Excellent ! Thanks a lot . Great !


----------



## will_m (Oct 13, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Excellent ! Thanks a lot . Great !


Cheers Zimm!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, *William*!

I hate to say it; but on my system at least, the music is _much_ louder than your voice—so much so that I'm struggling to hear what you say. 

I suppose you're not the first composer who'd rather hear the music over the dialog. 

I realize I could turn up the overall volume enough to understand your words, but I don't want to risk damage (no pun intended) to my hearing when the music starts blasting.

Perhaps I'm the only one with this problem; but if not, I'd recommend at least doubling the level on your voice.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 14, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Thanks for posting this, *William*!
> 
> I hate to say it; but on my system at least, the music is _much_ louder than your voice—so much so that I'm struggling to hear what you say. . .
> Perhaps I'm the only one with this problem; but if not, I'd recommend at least doubling the level on your voice.


No, you are not alone in this observation; however, here is a possible workaround: Watch the review on YouTube and turn on *c*losed *c*aptions. Not necessarily ideal, but it's one way to keep your speakers from blowing out.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 14, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> No, you are not alone in this observation; however, here is a possible workaround: Watch the review on YouTube and turn on *c*losed *c*aptions. Not necessarily ideal, but it's one way to keep your speakers from blowing out.


That's a great workaround. I'll try it. Thanks, *Double Helix*!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## will_m (Oct 14, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Thanks for posting this, *William*!
> 
> I hate to say it; but on my system at least, the music is _much_ louder than your voice—so much so that I'm struggling to hear what you say.
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff, that's interesting. I've actually had the opposite noted in the past so I dropped the voice down a couple of db. Personally when I watch these type of videos I find the voice too loud but maybe that's just me. I'm happy to go with the consensus though, I make these videos for the audience.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 14, 2021)

That's thoughtful of you, *William*. Thank you!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Markastellor (Oct 14, 2021)

will_m said:


> Had a lot of fun playing with this one, it wasn't what I had in my head when first hearing about it but there is a lot to like in here. Tried to keep it as short as possible but the library is huge. Enjoy!



This helps. I was on the fence before, but I think I'll get this.


----------



## will_m (Oct 15, 2021)

Markastellor said:


> This helps. I was on the fence before, but I think I'll get this.


glad it was helpful!


----------



## davidb63 (Oct 28, 2021)

I picked this up yesterday and having fun with it so far, however, i'm having trouble getting the macro knob to influence the effects when turned on, using the SD designer. Seems like the effect is either on or off, but the macro slider is not having any effect. Maybe I'm missing something. BTW - This is when I start with the SD Init patch - "all macros OFF" The macro knob does work on prebuilt patches.


----------



## davidb63 (Oct 28, 2021)

Figured out what I was missing. The up/down arrows for each effect control , need to move them to create how much the macro knob will influence the effect. Lord help me, I can see my self lost in the SD designer for days on end!


----------

